# Can I use chunks?



## xxbamf44xx (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi All,

New to smoking (3 weeks), I bought a landmann 3425GLA. Destructions state to only use wood chips in the box. Any input on if I could use chunks? I have heard the chunks last longer with a more consistent smoke. 

Thanks


----------



## lamar (Jun 14, 2017)

I have the bigger Landman gasser and use chunks all the time.   The chunks definately last longer than chips.  I usually put 2-4 chunks to start with and add more if needed later.
Enjoy your new smoker and welcome to the addiction.

Lamar


----------



## xxbamf44xx (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks Lamar

Sorry for more questions. When you are using chunks do you keep the lid off the box for the wood and are you soaking your chunks when you use them?


----------



## lamar (Jun 14, 2017)

I leave the lid on and NEVER soak the wood.   Wet wood will not smoke until it gets dry  delaying the smoking process.   I don't know where the theory of soaking wood came from.
good luck
Lamar


----------

